# Facebox aus iFrame über ganze Seite legen



## borsti87 (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine auf jQuery basierende Facebox aus einem iFrame heraus öffnen, so das sich die Facebox über die ganze Seite legt und nicht nur über den iFrame.
Wie kann ich das lösen?

Gruß
Borsti87


----------



## Maik (20. April 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht bist du mit iBox, LightWindow, oder Lytebox besser bedient, da hier der Aufruf aus einem iFrame heraus implementiert ist.

mfg Maik


----------



## borsti87 (20. April 2009)

Hi Maik,

die Lytebox würde mir da schon ganz gut gefallen, doch wie bekomme ich es hin das sie sich in der Größe dem Inhalt der zu öffnenden HTML-Seite  anpasst, wie es die Facebox macht?

Ergänzung:
wobei optisch gefällt mir die Facebox doch noch eine ganze Ecke besser!
Gibt es den da keine Möglichkeit die aus einem iFrame zu laden?

Mfg
borsti87


----------



## Quaese (21. April 2009)

Hi,

binde das facebox-PlugIn in das Dokument ein, in das der iFrame eingebettet ist.

Im iFrame-Dokument rufst du die Methode *facebox* aus dem Hauptdokument auf.

Beispiel (Bild öffnen):

```
<button onclick="top.jQuery.facebox({image: 'bild.gif'}); return false;">show</button>
```
 
Die Möglichkeit AJAX-Inhalte zu öffnen findest du zu Beginn des facebox-JS unter "Usage".

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## borsti87 (21. April 2009)

Quaese hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Im iFrame-Dokument rufst du die Methode *facebox* aus dem Hauptdokument auf.
> ...



Hi wie meinst du das mit der faxebox Methode im iFrame us dem Hauptdokument aufrufen?


----------



## Maik (21. April 2009)

Hi,


borsti87 hat gesagt.:


> Hi wie meinst du das mit der faxebox Methode im iFrame us dem Hauptdokument aufrufen?



So, wie Quaese es dir erläutert, und anhand seines Codebeispiels demonstriert hat 


index.html (Hauptdokument)


```
<html>
<head>
<script src="jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="facebox.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<link href="facebox.css" media="screen" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>
<body>
    <iframe src="iframe_doc.html"></iframe>
</body>
</html>
```

iframe_doc.html (iFrame-Dokument)


```
<html>
<body>
    <form>
        <button onclick="top.jQuery.facebox({image: 'bild.gif'}); return false;">show</button>
    </form>
</body>
</html>
```



> ```
> * Usage:
> 
> * ...
> ...



mfg Maik


----------

